# Longest shoot?



## archeryace13 (Mar 13, 2011)

What is the longest shoot have you ever been to? I sat 2 1/2 hours just waiting for the first target!! We got through target 19 before it started POURING and any of you open/ lens shooters know how that works!! And that was at 5:00 And we got started shooting at about 8:30!


----------



## awirtz26 (Feb 12, 2009)

the longest ive had to wait is only about 15 min tops


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

try 1 day fitas bud, thats 144 scoring arrows plus practice XD


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> try 1 day fitas bud, thats 144 scoring arrows plus practice XD


Well that all depends on the conditions if it's windy people will take longer because the waiting for the wind to die down


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been to some long ones, been to some short ones... as long as you have some fun people to kill the time with it goes fast


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Longest one I've been it took a group of 9 to shoot 25 targets. Which normally takes 3 hours. Ended up taking 6 hours


----------

